# Mac Pro 5,1 working with Thunderbolt



## Morning Coffee (Mar 22, 2019)

Just saw this article, which is good news for some of us with an older Mac Pro who might want the option of having a Thunderbolt connection.

https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/pr...th-thunderbolt-the-impossible-is-now-possible

Basically, you have a dual boot system with Windows 10 professional and Mac OS. You put in a PCIe Thunderbolt card and install it's drivers onto the Windows operating system, which is then hopefully recognised by the computer. You then restart the computer in Mac OS, and the Thunderbolt card should still be active (as long as you don't completely shutdown the computer.)

The only thing you'd have to get used to, is to always boot into the Windows operating system first and then restart into the Mac OS Partition.

It might be worth a try, but you can go first!


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 22, 2019)

I read that but I wonder if doing all of that is really worth it if people are using low latency units like RME via USB 2 or PCIe.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah, fair enough. But I personally, was previously looking at buying a Universal Audio Apollo or Focusrite Clarett interface and a UAD 2 Satellight to host plugins , all of which use a thunderbolt connection, but had to pass.


----------

